# BYU Going Down



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I'll start the predictions. BYU hasn't shown doodley squat this year. I'm predicting a big time loss for the cougs tomorrow. They be going down--and hard!

San Jose State 28
BYU 13


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

I like your thinking HighNDry, but unfortunately I think the Kitty kats will pull out a win against SJSU. I think they will beat San Jose St. 28-17.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I see reverse psychology. :mrgreen: 

I think BYU wins pretty easily, San Jose is awful.

BYU 32 San Jose 21


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I just don't see BYU losing this one.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Riley will be starting I will predict he wont get lucky again. Sooo BYU will lose by 3


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

24-10 For the Y


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Well, the Cougars lost the second half to a 2-4 team from the WAC. Riley Nelson threw 2 interceptions and gave away a fumble on the three yard line. Nelson's completion percentage was 58%, which would place him at about the 150th best in the country if averaged for a season. _(O)_ 

Mike Alisa was a bright spot, though, wasn't he? 25 lbs. heavier than DiLuigi, runs hard, seems to find the right hole...BYU might have a running game now! Nelson also ran the ball effectively (Other than that fumble!). Juice might finally get over the ankle sprain that's left him without any "juice".

Right now I'm giving the Cougars a C- for the game.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

HighNDry, don't feel bad about the prediction. It was your anti-Cougars passion speaking instead of your brain. Homerism affects most all of us. The thing is, historically BYU would have buried a team like San Jose St. This was a gimme game. Instead the young players got no experience on the field because the Cougs couldn't close this game out.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

A win but not good at all. Still too many turnovers. Play this way against any "good" teams and it's a loss. Still not impressed.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Did you hear Doman's comments after the game? He pretty much explained that in the second half, they felt they had a solid lead and so they played "not to lose." Above all else about the game, that bugged me more than anything out there. If you are owning a team in the first half, why change strategy at half-time? Don't want to hurt their feelings? Really? That blew me away.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Doman needs to stay out of the media and just coach. I think part of BYU's problems right now stem from the same things we see in the pro ranks. The players are starting to say who they will play for and who they will listen to both players and coaches. Allowing that mindset and attitude will kill a program.

"Coach Anae doesn't have a connection with the players." "Jake Heaps doesn't motivate me to play my best." Blah, blah, blah! Shut up and put the big boy pants on and play ball.

Coach Mendenhall is buying into this stuff and the program is suffering. Doman is learning that just because the players like him and he should have been a male cheerleader instead of a QB doesn't mean they will win games with his play calling.

If you are going to develop Heaps as the next big QB at the Y, then get him in there and get his head right and the other players on the team better support it and play as hard as they do when Nelson is playing. That's just pathetic to let the whinning players dictate what goes on to that degree.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

If Tebow starts next game I'm predicting a win, or at least a very exciting game.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade XC-3 said:


> If Tebow starts next game I'm predicting a win, or at least a very exciting game.


 :lol:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

OK Cougar fans. Here is a little eye opener for CougarTown.

This year, if you wanted a ticket to the rivalry game, you were required to buy tickets to two lesser games - Idaho, Idaho State, San Jose State, or New Mexico State. I guess it was the only way they could get fans to buy tickets for those.

Anyway, I'm in Oregon this week on business and checked into getting tickets for BYU at Oregon State. Checking out the OSU ticket website, they had the some kind of deal with some of their games. If you want tickets to one of the good home games, you HAD to buy a ticket to a lesser game. Any guesses what that game is? Yup. To OSU, BYU is the same as Idaho, ISU, SJSU and New Mexico State. And no, it doesn't work the other way. You can still buy a ticket to the BYU game on its own. But if you wanted a ticket to Standford, you had to get one to BYU too. 

Looking again this morning, now that half their home schedule is over, they have dropped the bundle requirements, just as BYU did after the utahute game. But it paints a little perspective for me.


----------

